# June 5th- 12th Horror Movie DVD releases



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Absence of Light* 
Michael Berryman, Tom Savini - When a well-meaning scientist discovers how to create life, two organizations bent on world dominance steal the code!

*Big Bad Wolf* 
Richard Tyson, Kimberly J. Brown - When Derek takes his college classmates to his stepfather's cabin to party, they are attacked by a strange creature.

*Chicago Massacre: Richard Speck* 
Corin Nemec, Andrew Divoff - On July 14, 1966, Richard Speck took 9 student nurses hostage, in one of the bloodiest mass murders in American history.

*Feral* 
A young couple's life spirals downward into murder and conspiracy when an encounter with an unknown creature leads them to kill their neighbor.

*Snoop Doggs Hood of Horror* 
Snoop Dogg, Danny Trejo - Welcome to the Hood of Horror, a place where your actions in this life determine your ultimate fate.

*Blood and Chocolate* 
Agnes Bruckner, Hugh Dancy - A young teenage werewolf is torn between honoring her family's secret and her love for a man.

*Id* 
Take a peek into the world of the unconscious, the id - but beware.

*Masters of Horror: The Screwfly Solution* 
Jason Priestly, Elliott Gould - It begins with a terrifying rash of isolated homicides around the world - male sexual urges have transformed into violent rage.

*Primeval* 
Dominic Purcell, Brooke Langton - A news team is sent to South Africa to capture a legendary 25-ft croc. It turns deadly when a warlord targets them for death.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> *Snoop Doggs Hood of Horror*
> Snoop Dogg, Danny Trejo - Welcome to the Hood of Horror, a place where your actions in this life determine your ultimate fate.


I haven't seen Bones yet (but after reading some of the reviews, it sounds *really* good), but if this is half as good as Tales from the Hood, I'm _'down'_.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> *Masters of Horror: The Screwfly Solution*
> Jason Priestly, Elliott Gould - It begins with a terrifying rash of isolated homicides around the world - male sexual urges have transformed into violent rage.


Can't wait for this one to come out. Haven't seen it yet, but it sounds amazing. Plus, I'm a huge Joe Dante fan (of his horror films, that is) and he's doing an audio commentary for the DVD.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Please give a review after watching them.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

People do reviews here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We have in the past!


Witterally said:


> People do reviews here?


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool. I just might then.

If mid-June _ever_ comes...


----------

